# Add html page to Remote Web Workplace



## pthres (Jun 25, 2001)

Guys

I would like to add a HTML page to our remote web workplace eg https://remote.mydomain.com/new-html-page.html

Can anyone point in the right direction, not too sure where the remote pages sit

SBS 2008

Paul


----------

